# Facing total knee replacement with "?"s



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is a Thread from January that may help http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/facing-knee-replacement-tell-me-what-292481/


.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My dad had one of his knees replaced. He's out of shape and fairly heavy so I thought it would be a really bad deal for him but he shocked me. He was walking the next day and within a week he was walking down the road and back. Now he had been in pain for a very long time (it was a war injury) so I'm assuming that the pain he lived with daily prepared him for what he went through with the new knee. He is talking about doing the other one now.

An older women who's husband I work with had her knee replaced and she had a really hard time with it. She's in shape but maybe her pain tolerance is low?


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

I have had both knees replaced. I would do it again. Only difference, I would have done it sooner. One knee at a time. There are risks. You need to be aware of these. Down time for me, was 4 to 6 months depending on the knee done. First week is rough! Once you get past that, do your hehab without fail. Also, schedule your surgery so you can have rehab multiple times the same week of surgery.


----------

